# Antifreeze Smell in Cabin



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The plastic thermostat housing on the right side of the motor can leak. I think there is a service bulletin about it. I'd keep a close eye on the coolant level in the bottle and maybe take it to the dealer if you think the smell could be noticed by a tech.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My car always stinks up my garage with antifreeze odor after I drive . Dealer said its not leaking but pretty sure vapor is escaping from the tube that leads back to the overflow tank. 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## herdiamond (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never noticed the smell outside the car before or after driving it, only when the heater is pumping 3/4 to full temperature wise. Of course the dealer doesn't smell it but everyone else who drives in the car gets a wiff. I'll keep an eye on the thermostat housing and the fluid level.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Now that is is cold out, have you noticed any issue with poor defroster performance? If a heater core is allowing vapor into the cabin you might see that symptom as well.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

when i start going to work at 5am on a chilly damp morning all my windows fog up very bad. Ive never run into this issue in any other car.


----------



## Cottoz (Oct 30, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> when i start going to work at 5am on a chilly damp morning all my windows fog up very bad. Ive never run into this issue in any other car.


I've actually experienced that in every car/truck I've owned. In fact, my wife's KIA with climate control will automatically, ALWAYS, go to defrost when first starting the car. Then, it will automatically turn it off and resume normal AC or heat.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I noticed the same thing on mine whats different is when I lift the hood up I only it smell it. I also think its coming from the overflow tank cant see the tank lasting long with the pressure and it being made of plastic just a matter of time. They should have put the cap on the radiator like always.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> I noticed the same thing on mine whats different is when I lift the hood up I only it smell it. I also think its coming from the overflow tank cant see the tank lasting long with the pressure and it being made of plastic just a matter of time. They should have put the cap on the radiator like always.



i hope thats not a sign that the turbo is way to hot when the engine turns off leaving no way for it to cool itself off. possible early turbo failures in the future?? who knows
i cant see myself sitting in my car for a couple minutes before turning it off either, thats just not going to happen!!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, wow. I went into this post thinking it doesn't apply to me, but now I realize it might explain some things. 
Over the past few weeks on cold mornings I have noticed how quickly and easily my windows fog up when I have the heat on (no defrost settings, just heat). This is my second winter with this car, and it did not behave this way last year. Now I realize that many times, there are situations where you need the defrost to de-humidify the cabin (rain, cold rain, temps in the 40-50 range, etc) but when its 30 degrees outside and dry, usually just running the heat with outside air circulating in keeps the windows dry. Not anymore. Every morning I HAVE to run the defrost because running the heater fogs the windows up quickly. At first I thought a setting was stuck on circulating inside cabin air, but now I am not so sure.
Quick survey: after your Cruze has been running for a while, aprox where should the pointer be on the temp gauge?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Oh, wow. I went into this post thinking it doesn't apply to me, but now I realize it might explain some things.
> Over the past few weeks on cold mornings I have noticed how quickly and easily my windows fog up when I have the heat on (no defrost settings, just heat). This is my second winter with this car, and it did not behave this way last year. Now I realize that many times, there are situations where you need the defrost to de-humidify the cabin (rain, cold rain, temps in the 40-50 range, etc) but when its 30 degrees outside and dry, usually just running the heat with outside air circulating in keeps the windows dry. Not anymore. Every morning I HAVE to run the defrost because running the heater fogs the windows up quickly. At first I thought a setting was stuck on circulating inside cabin air, but now I am not so sure.
> Quick survey: after your Cruze has been running for a while, aprox where should the pointer be on the temp gauge?


mine is always right before halfway


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> mine is always *right before halfway*


...same here on our 2011 LTZ.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I've noticed the antifreeze odor as well...very annoying and a bit of a concern.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Quick survey: after your Cruze has been running for a while, aprox where should the pointer be on the temp gauge?


For me it's a bit less than halfway between cold and hot (i.e., closer to cold).


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

When I drove home from work shortly I will use my torque app and monitor the temp...


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

This might sound stupid but I am not that familiar with this turbo set up. Can the turbo be burning off the antifreeze since it is cooled by it with the oil separate systems I know, and if its burning off can it be evaporating through the overflow causing the smell under hood or inside car. I know after I shut mine off and lift hood you see and here it boiling is it normal? 1.4 LTZ auto RS


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The folks who have excessive fogging inside should look around for moisture inside. I'd start by pulling the trunk carpet up and checking the spare tire well. There is a known issue with water getting in the trunk through a bad seal by one of the tail lights. There would not be an antifreeze smell from a rain water leak.

You might want to pull the lower side covers for the center console and sniff around since the heater core is somewhere down there. The covers are very easy to remove - they just pry off, no screws. Water leaks are death to cars.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this morning was the first time I put the temperature knob on its highest setting and the air came out blazing hot and had a strange smell but was not a antifreeze smell.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> The folks who have excessive fogging inside should look around for moisture inside. I'd start by pulling the trunk carpet up and checking the spare tire well. There is a known issue with water getting in the trunk through a bad seal by one of the tail lights. There would not be an antifreeze smell from a rain water leak.
> 
> You might want to pull the lower side covers for the center console and sniff around since the heater core is somewhere down there. The covers are very easy to remove - they just pry off, no screws. Water leaks are death to cars.


Yes, I considered this. Might do that this weekend.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

I notice an unusual smell, not sure it's antifreeze though. Almost smells a bit like oil too, which I chalked up to spilling a bit on the engine when I changed the oil a few months ago. However, I cleaned that up really well and I wouldn't expect it to still be that strong months later.

No excessive fogging or anything though.


----------



## yamrx1 (Dec 12, 2011)

my cruze also has an intermittent interior antifreeze smell. it got so bad when i called the dealer for service that i could taste the antifreeze in the air and on my lips. im sure that is not good for you. brought it in and guess what??? Could not duplicate customers concern!! you got it, nothing. on my way home guess what??/ caught a wiff of that oh so sweet familiar smell... keep getting the smeell intermittently.one morning, the inside of my car had so much moisture inside not only were the windows fogged up but my gauge cluster was also covered in a heavy fog. so much for buying a new car, 13500 miles now, started noticeing smell in the last 3000 or so...


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

I got a weird smell from the beginning. I just chalked it up to everything in the engine bay being plastic and the smell is coming from there.


----------



## mjcmyers (Jan 19, 2011)

I just had mine checked at the dealership, bad heater core. It takes a week to get one in
GM knows they have a problem this is the second one my dealership has put in and we have a pretty small town.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

mjcmyers said:


> I just had mine checked at the dealership, bad heater core. It takes a week to get one in
> GM knows they have a problem this is the second one my dealership has put in and we have a pretty small town.


Funny, I've been telling my dealer for months that it's the heater core and they insisted it was fine. After much bs they now decide to give it a shot and order one.


----------



## latemodelbob (Feb 2, 2012)

Been to the dealer 5 times in one year for the same problem...going back again this week...the dealer says its okay no smell...they must be so familar with the smell that they can't smell it any more...LOL...My kids get headaches and hate the car...Calling a Lemon Lawyer this week....Chevy's customer services sucks unless you can speak Indian!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I get the smell when I park in the garage. Coolant is physically boiling in the overflow bottle!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I get the smell when I park in the garage. Coolant is physically boiling in the overflow bottle!



Can you tell if the smell is coming from the water outlet on the right side of motor?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Its not a cracked Tstat housing. I have no loss of coolant at all. 3 people in my office have cruzes... all have the same concern.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Can you tell if the smell is coming from the water outlet on the right side of motor?


The water outlet is on the LEFT side of the motor.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the water outlet is on the right side.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's an exploded illustration of the 1.4LT engine:

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1007151P00-003.JPG

...thermostat (#330) is at left (front), outlet (#318) with temp sensor is at right (back), as you stand *facing* the engine.

...of course, left and right are reversed if you're talking _"...from the driver seat..."_


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I'm pretty sure the water outlet is on the right side.



I'm pretty sure you don't know how right and left are determined when discussing a motor vehicle. Here's a hint: You don't determine right and left while standing in front of the car, looking at the engine.

Seriously, you're a MODERATOR here?


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here's an exploded illustration of the 1.4LT engine:
> 
> http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1007151P00-003.JPG
> 
> ...


Nowhere on the planet are left and right determined on a motor vehicle than anyplace OTHER than from the driver's [or any other, for that matter] seat. Left side-driver's side. Right side-passenger side.

I thought we all knew this...?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there's _"...in the *car*..." _and there's _"...looking at the *picture*..." _-- I covered both, thank you.

...for your edification, _both_ *newbies* and *pro-wrench-twisters *read and post here, so one must consider the *audience* when posting here.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...there's _"...in the *car*..." _and there's _"...looking at the *picture*..." _-- I covered both, thank you.



Good for you! Sad part, only ONE is relevant. [Or correct.]


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Tallboy said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't know how right and left are determined when discussing a motor vehicle. Here's a hint: You don't determine right and left while standing in front of the car, looking at the engine.
> 
> Seriously, you're a MODERATOR here?



Wow, really? We are here to help people and learn about these cars. So what if I made an error between right side and left, there's no need to throw your anger issues out here.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Wow, really? We are here to help people and learn about these cars. So what if I made an error between right side and left, there's no need to throw your anger issues out here.


Anger? I was _*laughing*_!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

All I know is this Tuesday will be two weeks since I last saw my cruze all because GM has no heater cores anywhere. This is such BS and I hope it doesn't get fixed so I can stick them with my car. Left or right side of engine, I don't care. It's still bs, I will never ever buy a GM again and will cancel my gm card so I don't get suckered again because of a big rebate. I am beyond pissed with my situation.:disgust (1):


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I bet you get your car back on day 29... just like Skillz did...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

In new jersey a car needs to be out of service for a total of 20 days to qualify for the lemon law.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

My bad... Well I hope you the best of luck... 

another way is to take out your front O2 sensor... those are on national back order as well!


----------



## mjcmyers (Jan 19, 2011)

mjcmyers said:


> I just had mine checked at the dealership, bad heater core. It takes a week to get one in
> GM knows they have a problem this is the second one my dealership has put in and we have a pretty small town.


Update: Stupid dealer took my car in on Tuesday tore it apart and realized GM had not sent all of the parts so now I'm stuck in a CRAPPY Aveo death trap loaner for an unknown amount of time!!!


----------



## Chrstie6 (Mar 5, 2012)

i have smelled it in my car and have had it to 2 different dealerships and they say cant find it cant fix it.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

Anything new on this? This is causing me to have a headache, and makes my sinuses clog horribly after driving about 15 miles. I have been told just to drive until gm has a fix. I am not happy with this after 2 core replacements, and a no problem found.


----------



## mjcmyers (Jan 19, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> Anything new on this? This is causing me to have a headache, and makes my sinuses clog horribly after driving about 15 miles. I have been told just to drive until gm has a fix. I am not happy with this after 2 core replacements, and a no problem found.



I would seriously consider looking into the "Lemon Law" in your state if it's becoming a health issue.
Even after the core replacement on mine I occasionally get that smell...
Right now I'm waiting on a part to arrive that will stop heat from blowing on my right leg whether the heat is on or not.


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

_my dealer replaced the heater core. It didnt fix the problem and they tell me that they cant seem to find the problem.They have done this to 4 cruzes but the problem has not been solved. They are still currently looking for the solution
_


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> Anything new on this? This is causing me to have a headache, and makes my sinuses clog horribly after driving about 15 miles. I have been told just to drive until gm has a fix. I am not happy with this after 2 core replacements, and a no problem found.




DEcruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you are working with? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cruzergal (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, I have the same problem, I took it to the dealer today, they said they could not smell anything and there were no leaks but yet charged me $50 for not being able to diagnose. 

Did you ever find out the problem?? my 2011 cruze lt has 23000 kms but this smell has occured since about 20000kms


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruzergal said:


> Hi, I have the same problem, I took it to the dealer today, they said they could not smell anything and there were no leaks but yet charged me $50 for not being able to diagnose.
> 
> Did you ever find out the problem?? my 2011 cruze lt has 23000 kms but this smell has occured since about 20000kms




Cruzergal,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada in reference to this issue. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday from 7:30am-11:30pm or Saturday from 7:30am-6:00pm. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 32000 km on my 2011 Cruze LT and it has often had the hot/burning plastic smell since it was new.
It seemed like it was the heater that was running way too hot. 
Anyway I finally had the GM dealer check it out today and it looks like the problem was a bad HVAC program and it has now been cured. 

(translated from French)... "verify code b0233 b0408 bad program....made program from hvac code 99aa0 code 6581
verify find code verify find pi0433b for a program for this problem"

I think "pi" may mean a service bulletin.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Ginaberrie (Jan 30, 2013)

*Help!*

I was wondering if you could please help me and tll me what happened with your Chevy Cruze?
I am so desoerate for answers, I am experiencing health issues when I drive my 2011 Cruze. I have severe headache, nausea, dizziness and last week I has nosebleeds for 2 days. I dropped the car off on Friday and have been driving a rental, but I am not having any symptons now. However, the mechanic, or service write says that there is no smell! I don't know what to do anymore.
If you have any advice, can you please help me?
Thank you,
Gina


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a very old thread. Please use the existing thread for discussion of this issue:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5843-antifreeze-smell-thread.html

If you have not yet contacted GM Customer support regarding this issue, I would highly recommend that you do so.


----------

